

Apply to Hacker School - kcovia
https://www.hackerschool.com/apply?r=topnav

======
hexdigest12
In case any of the HS team sees this..

With the application periods overlapping, if one were to be rejected for the
Summer session would it still be possible to apply to Fall later on?

